# Where to catch bait in Hilton Head?



## sterlinginva (Jul 26, 2013)

So I've been surf fishing in Hilton Head for the past few days, and have been very lucky in having a large school of mullet off the beach 100 yards. I've just been taking out my uncle's kayak and using my cast net to catch plenty of mullet for bait. Unfortunately, that school of mullet has just left the beach in front of the house. Does anyone know where I can catch mullet or bait fish of that size from shore elsewhere on the island? I've been having great luck on the mullet, and would prefer not having to go back onto frozen squid. Elsewhere on the island I will not have access to the kayak. Thanks!


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

park at south end of shelter cove. walk south to where road goes over connector between island and broad creek
do not go to broad creek side lot of no fishing signs. steps down to a paved trail along creek. have seen many flounder caught there and schools of pogies. good luck


----------

